# AZ Memes



## BeanoNYC (Sep 3, 2008)

I was thinking about memes that are specific to the AZ community that get thrown around often in jest.  To name a few:

1) Greg and his bumpaholic behavior
2) Myself and Andy's refusals to show receipts when exiting a store
3) Marc's fondness for cows

Let's name and discuss some other memes that make AZ special and fun.


----------



## Paul (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

OldSnowboarderinMaine..picky about women..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> 3) Marc's fondness for cows



Actually I believe Marc is partial to goats.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Actually I believe Marc is partial to goats.



This is correct.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

4)  GSS is a extreme post whore


----------



## Marc (Sep 3, 2008)

Sheep... anything with fur, really.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sheep... anything with fur, really.



Thanks for the clarification.  Dont wanna make fun of you for incorrect information.:razz:


----------



## Marc (Sep 4, 2008)

Hawkshot99 the transvestite turned cop...


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 4, 2008)

paul said:


>



potw


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2008)

MRGisEvil = Paul groupie :razz:


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> MRGisEvil = Paul groupie :razz:



ur just jealous cuz u don't have a fangurl as cute as me :sad:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> ur just jealous cuz u don't have a fangurl as cute as me :sad:



I don't even have one that's not cute. :-(


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't even have one that's not cute. :-(



ok Wa-loaf I'll be your fangirl today too how's that  :lol:


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

DMC randomly being a "douchebag"


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> DMC randomly being a "douchebag"



yeah what's with that guy? ;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah what's with that guy? ;-)



He's a drummer. Cut him some slack.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah what's with that guy? ;-)



It must be the hat...

-w


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> He's a drummer. Cut him some slack.



I'm the guy that hangs out with musicians...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> ok Wa-loaf I'll be your fangirl today too how's that  :lol:



Yipee!


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul said:


>



Paul: The guy who posts more hot-linked images than actual text.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Paul: The guy who posts more hot-linked images than actual text.



Lol, i've often wondered if he communicates like that at home and work.  carries around a bunch of pictures like flash cards.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have one...

2knees will defend his ADIDAS to the death.  Don't harsh on his steeze.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> Lol, i've often wondered if he communicates like that at home and work. carries around a bunch of pictures like flash cards.


 
He's actually an alien from an advanced civilization that communicates using pictures and symbols,  that became marooned on this planet. Hot-linked images are as close as he can find to talk to us with!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Your giving me a bad rap here .. oh I am dating another woman now .. much closer to home and more common background. Lets see how this works out.



he, he, he  . . .  just when you think you are done, they pull you back in.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Your giving me a bad rap here .. oh I am dating another woman now .. much closer to home and more common background. Lets see how this works out.


 
That a boy !...Back on the bicycle!!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 5, 2008)

Greg=Radical


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> That a boy !...Back on the bicycle!!!



Just gotta hope now that "it" doesn't fall off


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 5, 2008)

Gramps=crotchedy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Your giving me a bad rap here .. oh I am dating another woman now .. much closer to home and more common background. Lets see how this works out.




Nice remember to use protection...and as McLovin would say.."Bring Lube"..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

Greg=biggest postwhore in AZ history..20,000 posts..da damn


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What makes you think there is sex all the time .. I have protection it's called ED ...:lol: That reminds me I got to get some of that His &Her's KY Gel ..




Because I deal with old folks like yourself in the tombstone business and they're a horny bunch..lol..:idea::dunce:


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I know dear.. it's difficult for you to think of me in the arms of another woman..



It's very upsetting


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I think it's the new smile I have with the new crowns .. they just can't resist me now... :grin:
> I will keep trying until I get it right ...



Chicks dig nice choppers!  Especially if you don't need to take them out of your mouth at night!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sometimes I pretend it's you ..;-) ( no ..fantasize would be a better word)



Uh . . . is it getting creepy around here? ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> No way .. your just feeling left out ...:lol:



I did have MRGisevel as a fangirl for a day. And I'll pass on the old man love. :-o



OldsnowboarderME said:


> I 'm like a rusty old rifle .. empty clip and the firing pin has been removed.. I am totally harmless.. couldn't shoot a thing even if I wanted to....:roll:



TMI



OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hey I threw in the winkie thing ...



Did you see mine?



OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hate me now if it makes you feel right ..



Why would I hate you? I think you need to check the geiger counter, seems like you are getting some unhealthy levels.


----------



## dmc (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I 'm like a rusty old rifle .. empty clip and the firing pin has been removed.. I am totally harmless.. couldn't shoot a thing even if I wanted to....:roll:




Yeah... But bullets can be dangerous for years and years... :uzi:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> Yeah... But bullets can be dangerous for years and years... :uzi:



And they keep being made in large numbers(even if some are shot from small guns)


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I 'm like a rusty old rifle .. empty clip and the firing pin has been removed.. I am totally harmless.. couldn't shoot a thing even if I wanted to....:roll:


 
You're every girl's Dream Date! :razz:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 5, 2008)

this thread took a very serious turn for the worse.


i feel physically ill.


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hey I threw in the winkie thing ...





wa-loaf said:


> Did you see mine?






2knees said:


> this thread took a very serious turn for the worse.
> 
> 
> i feel physically ill.


No kidding!!!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> And they keep being made in large numbers(even if some are shot from small guns)



Remember what the guy found in the garden in the book "Sum Of All Fears"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I have been invited over to g/f tonight .. we're going to watch the sox..



nice..how long have you been seeing her?  You get girlfriends more often than most people get paychecks..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> this will make the second date .. unknown territory for you .. the second date thing I mean ..



lol..I usually don't make it past three dates...she's considered your girlfriend after only one date???? WOW


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> And now your joining in on this love fest too???


That's because I know you can take it!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Doesn't take much to make you ill does it??




I havent been sick in years.  I have an iron stomach.  


i guess i know my limit now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

For your third date..you should hike an above treeline mountain in a thunderstorm..you need to know if she has survival skills..lmbfao!!!!  Just kidding gramps..


----------



## Marc (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't worry about these fools OSME.  I'd go to bat for you anyday.  Crotchety old men kick ass.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> It is always difficult when you are suddenly confronted with your limitation..




lol, sounds like you're the one with a limitation


ok, i'll move along now before someone gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Well the first date was really special and went very well ...



That's awesome..better than a recent date where the girl had longer sideburns than me,,


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 5, 2008)

Can someone help me understand the Original intent of this thread?

Maybe I need my GPS to find my way :?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

Moe Gohl loves to play in the markets and makes his own soup!!!

Phillycore was the guy I saw from the lift at Blue rocking his 143cm Icelandic Scouts and took an epic yardsale...the first time I skied with him...but he's cool and has a heart.

Marc also has a heart and takes time away from the Goats to raise money for charity and donate blood plasma. 

Hardline has a cool blog that always has pictures of hotties..

DeadHeadSkier..is currently getting advice on home ski-tuning..while make a collage of Jerry Garcia pictures.

DMC is driving his VW SUV up the side of Hunter mountain while on a conferance call to Dubai

AndyZee is licking his wifes ear.....by the beach and he likes to use a chainsaw to cut up furniture

Geoff continues to be one of my biggest groupies..

HighWayStar is camped out in the bushes by the Executive offices at Killington with state of the art voice spyware..ready to post if any new developments happen.

Dr.Jeff is checking at a MILFs cleavage as he gets a better look at her teeth..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Can someone help me understand the Original intent of this thread?
> 
> Maybe I need my GPS to find my way :?



Treckchick = Gearwhore


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Can someone help me understand the Original intent of this thread?
> 
> Maybe I need my GPS to find my way :?



Pretty much things that make us steezy and unique..

Like IHartSkiings hatred of Blue mountain and fondness for Hart skis and Gin..

Or Trekchick enjoying a Jacuzzi after walking across a bridge..


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Can someone help me understand the Original intent of this thread?
> 
> Maybe I need my GPS to find my way :?


If it makes you feel better, I was lost, too.  Guess we're not as big of geeks as the rest of these guys.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> HighWayStar is camped out in the bushes by the Executive offices at Killington with state of the art voice spyware..ready to post if any new developments happen.
> 
> Dr.Jeff is checking at a MILFs cleavage as he gets a better look at her teeth..




very well played!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Pretty much things that make us steezy and unique..
> 
> Like IHartSkiings hatred of Blue mountain and fondness for Hart skis and Gin..
> 
> Or Trekchick enjoying a Jacuzzi after walking across a bridge..


I[hart] hates Blue Mt, and is fond of Hendricks Gin.  Get it right 



severine said:


> If it makes you feel better, I was lost, too.  Guess we're not as big of geeks as the rest of these guys.


Whew!  Thanks

Oh, and Wa-Loaf, Thanks for noticing


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> DMC randomly being a "douchebag"



...but you're *our* random "douchebag"


----------



## dmc (Sep 5, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> ...but you're *our* random "douchebag"




i love you guys... sniff sniff...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> Remember what the guy found in the garden in the book "Sum Of All Fears"



Yup, I have the full Clancy library(both text and video) and he was the graduation speaker at my college the year he graduated.  Love his work!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Can someone help me understand the Original intent of this thread?
> 
> Maybe I need my GPS to find my way :?



Come on now Trek,  would you expect anything less then about a dozen tangents/hijacks by the time we get a half dozen pages in to a thread


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> I havent been sick in years.  I have an iron stomach.
> 
> 
> i guess i know my limit now.



2knees and his iron stomach from eating pounds of bacon. :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dr.Jeff is checking at a MILFs cleavage as he gets a better look at her teeth..



Okay,  I'll admit that the view from my chair isn't too shabby every now and then   Especially when it's summer clothing season


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Come on now Trek,  would you expect anything less then about a dozen tangents/hijacks by the time we get a half dozen pages in to a thread



Even though I don't know what a memes is I think I kept my post on topic. :dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Even though I don't know what a memes is I think I kept my post on topic. :dunce:



That makes what maybe 6 on topic out of 80 some posts.  That's close to a record for us major post whores that took this thread over as of late


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Oh, and Wa-Loaf, Thanks for noticing



Noticed? I'm f-ing jealous.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> As much as I have seen from the pixs I like your gear ..


I've put a lot of effort into my gear 
Thanks for noticing.



drjeff said:


> Come on now Trek,  would you expect anything less then about a dozen tangents/hijacks by the time we get a half dozen pages in to a thread


Is it time for the official TC hijack pic yet?




wa-loaf said:


> Noticed? I'm f-ing jealous.


If/when I get a chance to ski with you I'll let you touch my





















Bros!!!
Get yer mind out of the gutter. :-o


----------



## Paul (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mildcat (Sep 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Is it time for the official TC hijack pic yet?



Anytime is a good time for that pic.


----------

